# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  اللعبة الشهير بإصدار بتاريخ 28/7/2010 Need For Speed World

## أيمن تميم

_Need For Speed World 2010_ 






_Co-developed by Black Box and EA Singapore, Need for Speed World Online takes the race into the largest open world in the history of Need for Speed — designed exclusively for the PC. 

This Play 4 Free action racing game will give Need for Speed fans access to licensed cars, parts and multiple game modes. Players will prove their racing supremacy through the sophisticated online matchmaking features and fully customize their profile and their ride. 
_













*كيفية تشغيل اللعبة:*

1: *قم بفك ضغط الملفات .*
2: قم بعمل Mount لملف الـ ISO الناتج من فك الضغط .
3:* قم بعمل Install للعبة .*
4:* قم بتشغيل اللعبة .*


_Size: 930.76 MB_
2shared

File4save

Extabit
*اللعبة مجزئة علي 7 اجزاء
Size:200mb ماعدا الاخير 193mb

kewlfile
12سيرفر* 
http://www.linux-op.com/do/92
http://www.linux-op.com/do/93
http://www.linux-op.com/do/94
http://www.linux-op.com/do/95
http://www.linux-op.com/do/96
http://www.linux-op.com/do/97
http://www.linux-op.com/do/98





_www.snaketop.net
__
_

----------

